# Drills in tailstock.. Morse taper or step drill in keyless chuck?



## DJ Bill (Mar 12, 2013)

Need to rough out a 3/4 to one inch step bore in my mild steel part. I have a keyless chuck but it only will take a 3/8 bit from what i can tell.   My other option the way I see it is to buy a couple of Morse taper drills to run directly in the tailstock..What am I looking for now? Doesn't seem to be very  much taper in the tailstock...What would have been the stock taper in a TH54 tailstock?

I plan on making he square shoulder with a boring bar but I really don't see me boring that much stock out of there with it.. right now I have a 3/8 hole 2.5 inches deep, I would like to drill it 3/4 inch then do the counterbore partly with a drill and finish with a boring bar. (I do not have any really good boring setups yet, one brazed carbide one that will suffice for now. )


( I put this in the other thread by mistake...so figured I would put it here and delete my other post if I can..)


----------



## DMS (Mar 12, 2013)

If you don't want to bore it out from 3/8", I would recommend a silver and deming bit. Most I have seen have 1/2" shanks, but you may be able to find some with a 3/8" shank. Of you can get a 1/2" chuck. 

Harbor Freight has a set of S+D bits that is marginal, but I have and use them for lack of something better. They are 1/2" shank.


----------



## DJ Bill (Mar 12, 2013)

Problem solved for now, got a couple of bits at the local hardware store, with 1/2 inch shanks. It turned out my chuck had some grit in it and wouldn't go as big as it was designed for..

But for the future, what size taper is in the standard tailstock on my 10F Th52?


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 12, 2013)

The tailstock ram tapers on the Atlas 10" and 12" are all 2MT.

Robert D.


----------

